# Android App that Records Phone Conversations



## Romans922 (Apr 12, 2013)

Any suggestions for an Android App that would work on Samsung Galaxy S2 for recording both ends of a phone conversation? 

I need to record a phone call that I am to make, both my voice and the other persons voice. Help please.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 12, 2013)

Be sure you inform the person; it is illegal if the person's state has a law against it and not telling them first I think. Know someone who got into some trouble that way.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes I am aware Chris, thank you. And I did that Josh. I was asking because apps will say they do what I need, but it won't work. I'm asking for personal experience and recommendations.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2013)

If you already use Google Voice, it has this feature built in: Recording calls - Google Voice Help

If not, you probably don't want to use it just for this, as Google Voice involves getting another phone number and such. I don't have any other suggestions from personal experiences besides just reading reviews in the Play Store.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 12, 2013)

Jake, 

I have google voice, I have a question for you. I go to Settings like it says, and all it shows is voicemail options. There is no Calls (section), nor Call Settings (section). Any help there?


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> Jake,
> 
> I have google voice, I have a question for you. I go to Settings like it says, and all it shows is voicemail options. There is no Calls (section), nor Call Settings (section). Any help there?









Try changing the setting from your computer at voice.google.com first then you can just press four from then on.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 12, 2013)

See I have not much of that:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 12, 2013)

If you have a notebook handy, you could put the call on speaker and record through the notebook computer.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 12, 2013)

i have an mp3 recorder.  I could use both then right Rich? 

[Secretly, I am working on secretive TR stuff and I have to record these secret phone calls, to keep everything secret] <-- HAHA --> National Partnership.


----------

